# What's the Worst Show on TV Today?



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

As I browsed the slim pickings for entertaining viewing on another Monday night, I got to thinking what is the worst show of all that's on the tube right now. 

I tried suffering through another episode of CSI:Miami but I just can't stand David Caruso and his "I know it attitude" (something about it rubs me in a bad way) so I ended up watching a Sienfeld rerun for the 125th time. We have all suffered through bad TV, and I'm starting to wonder just what do I get for the $100 I shell out each month. I find there are a handful of smartly, written and well acted shows on right now - the rest of the channels are filled with lame-assed, non-brilliant, dumbed down and over-hyped drivel.

My vote right now for the absolutely worst show on TV right now would have to be: 

American Idol. 

It's so bad that Fox has it on two nights. Come-on, 90 minutes of a few good karaoke singers filled in with the worst they can air. The hype pushes the bad more than the good. And we have how many more weeks of this? 

Anyways, what's yours? And hopefully to find out something good that I haven't watched yet, check out my What's Good on TV today thread?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

oh god... let's see...

just about any reality tv, except for survivor and apprentice. (let the flames begin! yeah, i like those!)

most muchmusic shows are particularly awful.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

oh: and JOEY is particularly painful to watch, the 1 or 2 times i attempted it...


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

autopilot said:


> oh: and JOEY is particularly painful to watch, the 1 or 2 times i attempted it...


I forgot about that horrible show - made it through 15 minutes before I had enough


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My wife loves watching _Charmed_... I shudder even hearing that [email protected]' name. :nuts:

Another show that I hope there is a special place in Hell for: _Seventh Heaven_. I mean, how can one program consolidate smarmy, lovey-dovey, retarded dialogue, bad acting, and preachiness all into one show? And it still continues to exist! How many frickin' characters do you need to have? Thank you Aaron Spelling.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok.

CSI: Miami has to go. David Caruso just looks like he is trying to hold back a big fart or something. Serious constipation. Last night's episode did it for me as now most of the other characters in the show are starting to act "Caruso-ish". 

If D.C. places his hands on his hips and stairs at the floor or at something inanimate before dispensing his quixotries again....man. He sucks.

American Idol was actually entertaining in the first episode, but died after that.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Joey


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

CSI: Miami is in the so-bad-it's-good category for me, as long as I keep it to once a month or so. Caruso is just such an awful actor...I can't help but laugh at his hammy antics. CSI in general is good for idiocy. Forensic "scientists" examine their evidence in their labs...as their huge flowing manes of hair are left loose. :nuts: A camera presumed related to a crime is found: let's just open 'er up in broad daylight...not to worry, even though the film has now been exposed to sunlight, it's full of perfectly exposed b/w pics. :lmao:

I also find Nip/Tuck to be so over-the-top terrible that I have to watch and LMAO. I am totally mystified by those who consider it fine, well-written drama. Good drama, IMO, should include <i>something</i> the viewer can relate to in either a positive or a negative way. I find nothing that fits the bill in Nip/Tuck, only absurd situations and cardboard characters with largely illogical motivations. 

Then there's a whole mess of shows that are just plain bad, but not in a way that entertains in any way. I can't even name them because they're the sort of thing I've watched for a few minutes before giving up and turning off the tube.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Any Canadaian TV for me (OK let's hear it Macdoc  ) When i watch TV I like to be entertained and Canadian TV does not do it for me - bad acting, bad production etc. Mind you there are some very rare occasions where a good Canadian TV show comes. I think the last one was Kids in the Hall.

But as far as really bad Canadain TV goes - Train 48.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> But as far as really bad Canadain TV goes - Train 48.


oh god yes. blehhhh.

what about corner gas? or degrassi: the next generation? HORRIBLE! no wonder serious actors move to the states for work. canada puts NO MONEY into producing quality shows. we just keep prices low so american crews can shoot their shows and movies here.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Haven't had cable for 10 years so am not shelling out $100 per month (beer fund). Reality TV as a concept is horrible. I mean, c'mon, if those people were sent out into an actual survivor situation, they would be burned to a crisp, dehydrated and most of them would be dead in about 5 days. Give me a break. 

The interesting thing about bad TV shows is that everyone still seems to watch them!! If they are so sucky, GO DO SOMETHING ELSE!!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I tried to watch Corner Gas last night (because Mark McKinney was on it) and I just don't get it! The only thing I found mildly amusing was the old guy but even that's a stretch.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

IMO Corner Gas started out quite well but has steadily gone downhill (to the point that I can't be bothered to watch anymore). As far as there being anything to "get", I think it's just Canadian folksy/small town humour more or less in the vein of Charlie Farquarson. It's cornball at heart, so even if it's slightly edgier than its predecessors a lot of people are simply going to groan and move on.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

The Worst Show Is "{Insert Contry Name Here} Idol".


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Last Call with Carson Daly,

What do you do with an MTV VeeJay who is too brain dead to string together enough words to introduce a music video?

How about give him an hour long talk show. 

as for Donald Trump, other than his indepth personal experience with the bankruptcy process, what could he teach anyone?


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

"The View"


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Any Reality show or Soap Opera and I gotta agree with the View.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

How can I list just one!?

Shows like Dr. Phil and Maury are total tripe. I prescribe tough love...  

The majority of "reality" T.V. is anything but real (or worth watching). In particular, the show where families swap moms is beyond ridiculous.

Everybody Loves Raymond - huh! I can't stand the guy. Why is he one of the highest paid comedians on T.V.? I've never even cracked a smile at his crummy show. And his movie Welcome to Mooseport made me want to jump off the plane I was on at the time.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I also really dislike Everybody Loves Raymond. My dad loves it though!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

I hate anything billed as a "reality" show. And I use that term loosely. Most Canadian TV absolutely sucks big time, however, I have to admit, I do get a chuckle out of Trailer Park Boys 

Hockey Night in Canada is usually good too, although it's been so long I forget what it's like anymore


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'm with RC51Pilot, anything billed as "reality", I avoid. The only exception I had to this was a show on the learning channel where they got twelve recruits and put them through various spy training tests every episode, and dropped out 1 or 2 after every episode (those who did bad in the test).


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Reality is totaly boring now and south park is the stupidist garbage ever concived by man


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Close To Home - CBS
Numb3rs - CBS
Hope & Faith - ABC
Joey- NBC
The Office - NBC
Bones - FOX

P.S. The Amazing Race rocks. Reality TV doesn't have to suck.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Global TV 'News'


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Without any doubt, CBC TV News and The National in particular.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Carex said:


> Haven't had cable for 10 years so am not shelling out $100 per month (beer fund). Reality TV as a concept is horrible. I mean, c'mon, if those people were sent out into an actual survivor situation, they would be burned to a crisp, dehydrated and most of them would be dead in about 5 days. Give me a break.


 Yeah, but I'd watch *that*.... Seriously, if so-called reality TV had even an inkling of reality it might be entertaining. Somewhat. As it stands most of it is just horrible dreck. Even the Amazing Race lost me last time out with the family theme. How can you expect a four people, two of them being young children, to have a snowball's chance of winning? Just seemed like a waste of time from the start.

I'm at the point now where I watch pretty much three channels; Food TV, HGTV, and BBC Canada. Everything else just seems to bore me to tears. Maybe I'm lame. Who knows.

Jerry


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

MasterBlaster said:


> Professional wrestling


Take that back before I open a big can of whoop-ass!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has specifically mentioned the "dating" shows that pass for entertainment... Elimidate and Matchmaker


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CTV's Entertainment show with Ben Mulroney. I can't stand the smirking fool.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

...and to think we're "beaming" this stuff to the ends of the universe...:lmao:


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Except for a handful of programs, it's all sh!te.


----------



## esguerra (Oct 18, 2005)

laguna beach on mtv...the worst "reality" show on this planet!! my gf loves it though!!!

canadian tv is pretty boring too! but trailer park boys cracks me up!!!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

SINC said:


> Without any doubt, CBC TV News and The National in particular.


All TV news is pretty poor, IMO. Personally I dislike CTV more than I dislike CBC. But whichever you hate less, I think it's hard to deny that both spew some pretty silly stuff, and both provide ridiculously shallow coverage of anything they touch. Nature of the game, I suppose.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> Close To Home - CBS
> Numb3rs - CBS
> Hope & Faith - ABC
> Joey- NBC
> ...


Hey Guy....I got some news for you...The Office rocks


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I really enjoyed the Golden Globes this year.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you're all wrong, because Sex in the City is clearly the worst show on television.

every time i catch my girlfriend watching it, i die a little.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> you're all wrong, because Sex in the City is clearly the worst show on television.
> 
> every time i catch my girlfriend watching it, i die a little.



Just be glad she's not watching *"The L Word"*...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> Just be glad she's not watching *"The L Word"*...


Yeah, right. I never have watched that show. I never did take to Liberals.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

kps said:


> ...and to think we're "beaming" this stuff to the ends of the universe...:lmao:


No wonder Aliens refuse to contact us.:yikes: They are running away faster than the speed of light to outrun the drivel we're spewing out.

So you think you can dance particularly rots my socks now along with all similarly formatted show sporting a 3 'Experts' panel. Twice a week? UGH!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That and any show involving Ben Mulroney. XX)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Ramboman said:


> Hey Guy....I got some news for you...The Office rocks


Only if you're talking about the original version. The American version is just simply unwatchable. It reminds me of when America tried to do a version of Fawlty Towers.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Please cancel Little Mosque On The Prairie. PLEASE.

Don't tell us it's highly successful. As compared to what? Cats And Dog? Trouble With Tracy? _Diamonds..._???

Please.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> Please cancel Little Mosque On The Prairie. PLEASE.
> 
> Don't tell us it's highly successful. As compared to what? Cats And Dog? Trouble With Tracy? _Diamonds..._???
> 
> Please.


Oh yes! I forgot that bad CBC imitation of Corner Gas.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I can't believe no one mentioned "According to Jim" : so-wishing-for-two-extra-hands-so-I-can-cover-my-eyes-AND-ears-bad!

And yes, anything with Ben Muloroney anywhere _near_ it.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Please cancel Little Mosque On The Prairie. PLEASE.
> 
> Don't tell us it's highly successful. As compared to what? Cats And Dog? Trouble With Tracy? _Diamonds..._???
> 
> Please.


Even though I've never watched the show (because I can't even bear to watch the promos) I'd have to agree. Just seeing those promos makes me squirm with embarrassment. What's wrong with Canadian television? What is it that's lacking? Don't we have talent and money here?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> That and any show involving Ben Mu[l]roney. XX)


agreed


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Wolfshead said:


> Even though I've never watched the show (because I can't even bear to watch the promos) I'd have to agree. Just seeing those promos makes me squirm with embarrassment. What's wrong with Canadian television? What is it that's lacking? Don't we have talent and money here?


NO NO and NO


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Yeah, right. I never have watched that show. I never did take to Liberals.


just be careful not to use the 'c' word


----------

